# To Hoyt staff...



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi there, I bought a Hoyt Silver Flame Ultratec XT3000, Cam&1/2, right hand, in October. It was the first Ultratec sold I believe. It was send to Singapore. I overheard that this bow is defected so it was sold off early before the actual batch starts to open to market. Is it true? Thanks alot... Will post the serial no. soon...


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*good photo recurve*

Hi Bill Wee!
How are you?

Francisco.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Hoytusa84,

I highly doubt that is the case. That is *DEFINATELY* not something Hoyt does. If there is a problem with a part during any aspect of the manufacturing process, it is taken care of at the factory. Hoyt, along with all other manufacturers I'm sure, would not send a known faulty product out it's doors to the public. Where did you "overhear" this information. I suspect someone might be pulling your leg because you got yours so early. Maybe if you gave a little more info we might be able to help more. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

I agree with FoggDogg. I don't believe they would knowingly let something go out the doors that isn't meeting specs. 

Is there something wrong with your bow that you can see. If not, perhaps you getting your silver flame early made someone green with envy...


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

*Sorry, I disagree*



> That is DEFINATELY not something Hoyt does. If there is a problem with a part during any aspect of the manufacturing process, it is taken care of at the factory.


Please don't take this as a bashing, but I will have to disagree. Earlier this year (Febuary), I ordered my wife a Sierratec Flag bow, we recieved it in june. The only problem was, it was taped wrong and would not tighten down on the rest bolt. So the shop called them immediatly and had them overnight a new riser. Recieved it 2 days later with the EXACT problem, after I had even heard the shop owner specifically tell them to make sure and check it before shipping. Called again. They said they would upgrade it to a razortec for free. Cool!!! Recieved it 2 days later, wrong cams, another phone call and 2 days later recieved new cams, so I went to pick it up. When we got there we started looking at it and was very upset that the anodising was horrible with silver streaks all along the sides (must have been the worst one they could find since it was a "free" upgrade.) Dealer placed another call and they agreed to send another riser as soon as they recived one that was up to specs. I even met with Paul Repond who is a sales rep and he said they had one on order and it wouldn't take too long. Guess what! Never saw it! Talked to my dealer about it a couple weeks ago and told him to forget it, and just go ahead and cancel it since I wouldn't see it anyway.
The point of all this is like I said, not to bash. I just wanted to share with you that things DO happen, and don't just lay all your trust on the line with a company ( any company), just because some people say "it is taken care of at the factory". Sometime it is not.
JMO


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

I'm sure mistakes do happen just as they do at any manufacturing facility. But I still don't believe that Hoyt would KNOWINGLY put a defective product out the door.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

Jim, I'm sure your 100% right about them not KNOWINGLY putting out defective items (sometimes I follow blindly also).
I was just giving a RECENT example of when the quality assurance program they have incorporated did not work. Even after telling them what was wrong, and what to look for. 
I'm sure I'll buy another Hoyt in the future (maybe even as soon as the first of the year), but I'll be paying more attention to detail, and going over it with a fine tooth comb before leaving the shop.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

*love then martins!*

I've been considering getting a new Martin as well. Until I found out they are a company that is full of predjudice (spelling?). Anyway. I was looking at getting a Scepter III. But since they don't believe anyone should be any less than 27" draw, I'm afraid I'll have to look elsewhere. It's hard to find a bow with everything that I like, with a 26" draw.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Here's my Hoyt experience. I got in my new Ultratec this spring and the camo was chipped a little bit near the grip and where the limb pockets mount. My dealer called Hoyt as soon as he unpacked it and noticed the problem. Two weeks later I had a new riser that was flawless. The quick turn around and no questions asked replacement was very pleasing to me.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: love then martins!*



micah said:


> *I've been considering getting a new Martin as well. Until I found out they are a company that is full of predjudice (spelling?). Anyway. I was looking at getting a Scepter III. But since they don't believe anyone should be any less than 27" draw, I'm afraid I'll have to look elsewhere. It's hard to find a bow with everything that I like, with a 26" draw. *


I'd suggest you take a look at merlin. www.merlin-bows.co.uk


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry it took so long to reply to this thread. I kind of forgot about it.  Micah, I'm sorry you had a bad experience with Hoyt. I agree with Jim P 100%. While mistakes do happen, I still believe Hoyt would never *knowingly* send out less than acceptable products. I also believe Hoyt will make it right if you and/or your dealer "remind" them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Micah Martins bows go down below 27". I know several people that have draws under 27" that shoot Martins. They don't list all of there options in the catalog but you can get anything you want. I know Jimmy D had a Scepter with short limbs and Fury X cams.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

BH Thanks for the info. I may have to do more investigating on those Martins. If anyone has any info on how to get a Scepter III down to a 26" draw (without twisting strings and things), please let me know.
MerlinApexDylan I've looked at Merlins over the net before and they do make a sweet looking bow. I wish there was a dealer close enough for me to go shoot some. I know I can order them over the net and the sevice is supposed to be great, but, I've never shot one and if I do have any problems, I like to have a dealer close enough to me that I can run it over to them.
FoggDogg & JP I totally resect your views on the subject although I do not agree. I wish my experience was taken care of as quick and as correctly done as some others. I may have been just one in a thousand. But, I was the one...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2003)

*hoyt usa (warranty)*

ARCHERY GEAR ISN,T SUPPOSED TO BREAK!! YA! RIGHT~~ 

With all the experience I have had with HOYT USA and warranty I speak from Experience.... I,ve Been a Hoyt dealer for 10 years and when I call in for service, my shop has always been dealt with in the most prompt manner by Hoyt USA, and I know that Hoyt must spend a fortune on shipping the replacement parts 2 day air which they are not obligated to do..They do it to be one of the best service departments in the industry..... I would like to challenge the other archery companies out there to get me my warranty parts as fast as Hoyt does, Kudo's to Hoyt for speed... I can honestly say that out of all the companies I deal with Hoyt USA does have some great warranty service.....   

It is unfortunate that Hoyt couldn't satisfy you.... 

On a second note I feel the pains for that archery dealer.... I've been placed in his/her shoes more than once by uncooperative archery companies ... It is uncalled for by this industry and I sure hope that the half way archery companies out there crash and burn never to return 

I've made it my PET PEEV!! to only carry in my shop high quality archery gear that I can put my heart and soul into selling... Gear that I would Use Myself.....I look for >>>>> #1 MADE IN USA and #2 STRONG CUSTOMER SERVICE reputation...... IE; like Hoyt , Martin ,Copper John, Carter,Wasp, Paradox , Doinker, NAP, just to name a few great companies.....

Hope you will be satisfied with your final decision.... 
Regards


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2003)

*hoyt problem?*

I read Micah's letter again .....
Still Hard to believe Hoyt would do that ?????
Hasn't happened to me in my TEN YEARS of dealing with HOYT USA ... It has to be isolated If its true.... 

My gut wrenches for both parties in this case .... 

However I do agree with The hoyt staffers about not seeing any defective bows >>>>>aspecially NEW? being shipped from the factory ... Hoyt has been on the money with all my shipments in the past....


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

*if true...*



> Hasn't happened to me in my TEN YEARS of dealing with HOYT USA ... It has to be isolated If its true....


your certainly right, you will have to take my word for it. exspecially since we don't know each other.
Oh, wait, I guess I could show you some of the pics of the pitifull riser they sent me.
All you have to do is do a search for "hoyt has ticked me off" in the general archery forum, and on june 11 you can read about the whole problem.
I will have to say they really did ship the replacements out fast, and it probably did cost them alot of $$$ to do it. But if they would have sent a bow that had gone through a good quality assurance program in the first place, they would have saved a lot of $$$.
I do hope this kind of problem DOESN'T happen to any one else again (including myself) 
Hope everyone has a great holiday season!!


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Beutiful bow


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

J.D.- Matin will definantly be on my "check out" list this year. 

I hope everyone didn't take my problems with Hoyt as a "manufacturer bashing". Like I said, they make quality bows. I just wanted to share my experience since some were saying that companies won't ship bows that aren't up to par. Things sometimes do happen, whether it's just by slipping through the cracks or otherwise...

I hope every has a merry xmas...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2003)

*Micah*

Your Right ???

I guess thats why we have more than one choice in bow companies... I LOVE MY MARTIN's TOO!!!! After all I couldn't put my eggs all in one basket 
 

Live long shoot many bullseye makes life happier!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2003)

*micah*

by the way ~~~ cool pictures
Thanks for the heads up I'll be watching HOYT's


----------



## drtnmaverick (Dec 9, 2003)

*micah*

just a suggestion check out darton bow's as well they have some really nice bows. and u can get the real cam and 1/2 quality bow that hasnt been copied. and save a few bucks in ur wallet and still of great quality bow


----------



## gateswe (Sep 6, 2002)

how does it shoot?

it there anything visiably wrong with the bow?

If not shoot it and forget about it.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Sorry for the ultra late reply. Check out the 2 colour difference between this actual production bow and mine.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

And check out mine who was sold early off the factory "hand-carried". The actual colour of the Silver Flame should be blue but mine appears to be purple. Some thought it is caused by camera effect but it is really purple!


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Well frankly speaking the one with blue is much nicer but hey, I might be the only one in the world having this purple and Silver Flame! But after close examination I found out that the one with blue has an inner layer of purple between the silver and the blue so this concludes mine is lack of the outest layer blue. Error huh? But anyway see it as half cup full.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

My wife's ProTec looks much more like yours. More purple than blue. She got it in mid December so it wasn't done the same time as yours.


----------



## edje (Nov 2, 2002)

*colour change*

We had the same colour difference with the Matrix recurve handle. 1st was with the purple, now they come with blue.

It alle depends on what you like.

Grtz,

Ed


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey, that is my Pro Elite  That bow gets around more then I thought  My Silver Flame is more blue then purple and I like it that way. 

LeEarl


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey LeEarl really love your color. Cool... But looks very much like PSE blue Lightning color. So there's actually 2 colors? Purple and blue to choose from? God should have chose blue. But anyway I don't have a choice in this case as it was hand carried in on september 2003.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

NO, I think there is only one color to choose from. If there is a difference, it is because of the anodizers. The color really does not help you shoot better 

LeEarl


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Hoyt. I like the colour of your bow. It has more subtlety then LeEarls. They are both nice. I just prefer the subtlety of 84s bows anodisation.


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> * The color really does not help you shoot better
> 
> LeEarl *


Dang, I thought color did helped you shoot better!


----------

